

Godel and the Nature of Mathematical Truth - edw519
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/goldstein05/goldstein05_index.html

======
thehigherlife
I really enjoyed the part about how regardless of how you feel about if
mathematics / physics is subjective / objective, it doesn't limit ones ability
to excel in the field. I think this point is missed quite frequently.

